# I hope I saved an owl today..



## coastalconn (Apr 18, 2014)

So there I was, I had found the Baby Owl.  I was getting some really nice shots and he looked sleepy.  I went to another spot and let him be.  When I started going through my pictures I was horrified that I hadn't noticed the fresh blood dripping off his talon..  Finding a sick or injured bird has been a huge nightmare of mind ever since I found the Dead snowy owl last month...
1


Injured Baby Great Horned Owl by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

I called my friends at A Place Called Hope and Todd and Ned showed up.  We went back out to the spot and after 30 minutes or so I spotted the owl again..
He was alert, but had hidden behind a tree..
2


Baby Great Horned Owl Rescue by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

Todd is a licensed Wildlife rehabber and this was when he grabbed the owl..


Baby Great Horned Owl Rescue by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr 

He quickly realized the owl was actually in really bad shape..
3


Baby Great Horned Owl Rescue by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

The Owl has been stabilized but it sustained injuries to both wings and has lost quite a bit of blood.  It has also "blood feathers" which is when the quills fill up with blood and if one breaks off the owl will bleed out.  The owl was a little too young to fly and apparently got blown out of his nest in the wind storm we had.  It seems that something may have grabbed him afterwards.  I'm still very upset, but hopefully they can save him.  I really encourage everyone to find their local wildlife rehabilitation centers and  have the number in your phones..  I don't think this owl would have survived the night..

I got a few shots while Todd was examining him...

4


Baby Great Horned Owl Rescue by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

5


Baby Great Horned Owl Rescue by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

6


Baby Great Horned Owl Rescue by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Apr 18, 2014)

Well done you!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 19, 2014)

EXCELLENT !!. Very nice work and hopefully this one will be fine. A huge thanks from here. Just as well you spotted it and be good to see this one out and about again. The eyes could melt your heart, they are just beautiful to see. Amazing eyes. 

All the best Kris and wonderful to see, pat yourself on the back, I can't reach. 

Danny.


----------



## baturn (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you, Kris,  for caring and doing.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 19, 2014)

What an amazing thing to do Kris. I wish we had more people like you. 

I always keep our local wild life rescue's numbers handy, but the thing is they never take anyone seriously here unless they are known to them personally. On multiple occasions I had street dogs struck by cars, and they refused to come and help them. Eventually I had to take them in and take care of them for the duration they healed.To think they would come to save a bird is preposterous.

Even as a child I couldn't understand, that even those who cared about animals didn't care about birds, but why? I would often find a baby crow who've fallen out of their nest and I'd take them with me, but they've been the toughest to save, specially with the limited knowledge I had then as a child, saved a few sparrows as well. 

Keep up the good work Kris, would cheers to you :cheers:.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 19, 2014)

Well done, buddy.  You did good and we're all proud of you.


----------



## Overread (Apr 19, 2014)

Great work and you made the right call! Many might not have even spotted the blood or would have put it down to a kill (or in the case of a young owl having being brought a kill*). I hope the little bird survives, though if the blood feathers were damaged it sounds like he'll be in rehab for a while till he gets a new set coming through before he can fly.



* I know birds do that whole regurgitation but don't they get some real food as they get older? I think they do.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 19, 2014)

Great job! True kindness comes out of helping those you know who can never repay you.  I hope the owl makes it.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 19, 2014)

Saw this on Facebook  So glad you saved him..


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 19, 2014)

All hope for a positive outcome for the young owl. But regardless of the outcome, Todd and you have earned big-time Gold Stars in the humanity department.  Lee


----------



## manaheim (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow. So amazing that you did that. I just don't know what to say, but I'm floored/happy/hopeful.


----------



## mishele (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome story! Good for you for going back and helping the little guy out. I hope we get an update on how he's doing.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 19, 2014)

OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## Maezel (Apr 19, 2014)

Clear example of what photography should be, caring about the subject (and its dignity) first and taking pictures later. It's horrible when someone becomes so obsessed with their hobby or job to lose all notion compassion to become some"thing" like this imgur: the simple image sharer.

Good for you man.


----------



## BillM (Apr 19, 2014)

Good job Kris, I'm going to look up a few numbers to keep on my phone now :thumbup:


----------



## shefjr (Apr 19, 2014)

That's awesome kris! I honestly don't think I would have noticed that. I hope the lil' guy makes it. Either way you did all you could have done.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank  you everyone for your kind words!  I'm really encouraging everyone to know who can help in their neck of the woods in this situation.  I will post updates as I know more.  Unfortunately I'm working 24 hours in the next 48


----------



## snowbear (Apr 19, 2014)

:thumbup: WTG, Kris. :thumbup:


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome news, he made it through his first night in rehab! He ate 7 mice and they think they have the bleeding stopped!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 19, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Awesome news, he made it through his first night in rehab! He ate 7 mice and they think they have the bleeding stopped!


Great news, please do keep us posted kris!


----------



## CourtSC (Apr 19, 2014)

Great eyes to spot that!  It's great to have friends who are in a capacity to help in these situations!!  I hope this little guy is going to be ok!


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 19, 2014)

nice! good job on observing that, I don't even know who I would call out here if I found something like that.

hope they can help the little guy out.


----------



## RudyR1189 (Apr 19, 2014)

Faith in humanity has been restored! Hopefully the little guy pulls through. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 19, 2014)

Well done.  You have my thanks and admiration.   Don't forget to show the rescue shot to the people who saved the owl.   They might be able to use it in a fundraiser.


----------



## limr (Apr 19, 2014)

I am seriously trying not to cry in front of my class right now (they are taking an essay exam and I can watch their computers from the teacher's console.)

First, I was upset about the owl. Those last two pictures you posted...those eyes...almost undid me. Then I got emotional over the kindness and caring you and the people from the rehab center showed the owl. :hugs:  THEN I got all choked up because the owl made it through the night. Yay! He ate 7 mice! (Aww, poor mice, but yay, baby owl!)

I hope you continue giving us good news about the little guy.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 19, 2014)

great story really...



limr said:


> I am seriously trying not to cry in front of my class right now (they are taking an essay exam and I can watch their computers from the teacher's console.)
> First, I was upset about the owl. Those last two pictures you posted...those eyes...almost undid me. Then I got emotional over the kindness and caring you and the people from the rehab center showed the owl.



A few months ago I saw a dead awl. That was the first time I saw an awl that close to me. 
It was the most beautiful creature I've ever seen! Those EYES! Oh my! I cried all that night and I couldn't make the picture of those eyes out of my mind! 

fingers crossed for the guy!


.... and, kind of off topic but.... I like Todd :blushing:


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 19, 2014)

Excellent news Kris. huge smiles form here and its looking good then. Wonderful to know !! Phew. Thanks for the update 

Danny.


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 19, 2014)

What a beautiful bird.  Thanks for your efforts to save him - I hope he's back in the woods soon!


----------



## snerd (Apr 19, 2014)

Animal-lovers everywhere thank you!!

We have a woman in the neighborhood known as the bird lady. All injured animals, especially birds, are taken to her home. I had occasion to take a dove to her a few years back......... found it in my back yard with a bb hole in its wing.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 20, 2014)

I just got the worst message possible.  Apparently the little owl had lost too much blood.  There was nothing else they could do and the poor little fellow didn't make it...


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 20, 2014)

It's heartbreaking really, don't know what else to say. I really thought he would make it after your last post, and even showed the pics around to my friends. It's very sad, god knows how you must be feeling having dealt with this first hand.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)

(((((((


----------



## snerd (Apr 20, 2014)

Just, damn.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 20, 2014)

Aw Kris  (hugs)


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 20, 2014)

I am really upset. I was so hopeful he could be saved.  If i get out of work and its still light, i might try to go find his parents..  I know that sounds stupid...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 20, 2014)

Not even remotely stupid, I love the thought of paying your respects like that, the critters in your area are very lucky to have you around IMHO.


----------



## alv (Apr 20, 2014)

a  little bit of trying, out come good or bad, is a10, more should try


----------



## BillM (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Kris, you gave him the best chance, he had no chance at all if just left there. And now, thanks to you, there is a large group of people who know something they never knew and that one day may save another owl.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 20, 2014)

Kris, not stupid at all.  I'm so sad he didn't make it and can only imagine how upset you are. :hugs:


----------



## limr (Apr 20, 2014)

Never feel stupid for caring about the welfare of a living creature.

I'm sad for the owl and for you and for the people who tried to save him. It's nowhere near as good as knowing he made it, but perhaps it's small comfort knowing that he died more comfortably that he would have without you.

Yup, no stopping the tears now


----------



## snowbear (Apr 20, 2014)

^ This.  You did what you could; it was a lot more than many others would have done.


----------



## paigew (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm sad to hear this.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2014)

That totally is not fair.  The little guy looked good in the photos too.  You tried your best, sometimes that's all we(and them) can hope for.


----------



## baturn (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear, Kris. Thanks again for doing what you could. Kudos.


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 21, 2014)

limr said:


> Never feel stupid for caring about the welfare of a living creature.
> 
> I'm sad for the owl and for you and for the people who tried to save him. It's nowhere near as good as knowing he made it, but perhaps it's small comfort knowing that he died more comfortably that he would have without you.
> 
> Yup, no stopping the tears now



+1 couldn't have said it better.


----------



## b_twill (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry to here that Kris. Can't add anything else, I think limr hit it.  Not sure if this is allowed, but thought this Calvin and Hobbes is rather fitting.


----------

